# The Weather



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

One of the things of primary importance when planing a trip is of course, the weather. I just found this new site and thought I would share it with you all, assuming someone hasn't mentioned it already.

Check it out here; http://www.willyweather.com.au/

I hope you find it useful.


----------



## Akool (Dec 10, 2009)

Good site, I have used it for a month or two now and it seems to be pretty accurate most of the time


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Rose said:


> It used to be called something else, then recently they updated it and changed it to Willyweather. I've been using it for some time, before and after the change, it's always been an accurate guide.


It's good to know that others are using it and that it's accurate. I like the fact that you can pinpoint particular locations rather than just a general area.


----------

